# .htaccess Problem



## jackie05 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei eine Seite zu erstellen mit URL Design über .htaccess.
Jetzt habe ich ein problem und zwar, z.B. den Pfad inc/message/show.php
möchte ich dann so aufrufen können:
http://127.0.0.1/message/show

ich habe das in .htaccess so versucht:

```
RewriteRule ^message/([^/]+)/([^./]+)/$ index.php?inc=$1&aa=$2 [L]
```

das funktioniert irgendwie nicht, also die Seite kann dann nicht gefunden werden.

Kann mir da Vielleicht jemand helfen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Parantatatam (30. Oktober 2010)

Versuch mal hinter die URL noch einen Slash zu setzen, denn diesen gibst du momentan mit an.


----------

